# The cat breed you wish you had?



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

It may be that you own the breed of your dreams already, but is there a breed you wish you could own? Whether it's rare and outside your price range, or you like it for it's looks but can't handle the personality, what is the cat breed you would love to have?

My current big one is a manx. I love the breed, their unique looks and movement, their wonderful personality... But there aren't a lot of manx options that don't require luck and a lot of driving for me right now. Also, the Scottish Fold. Once again, unique looks, and the kittens are the most adorable kitten breed I have ever seen. Just... Their EYES. But they also would be a far drive for me (far, farther than the manx), and this is all compounded by my want of a adult cat. 

Don't get me wrong, I love mixed breeds and many other types, I just find myself looking longingly at these breed's photos whenever I stumble across one... *sigh*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to say I'm pretty happy with my lot in life (as far as cats go). I haven't found a breed that I drool over and wish I could own.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> MowMow


LOL! When you move to Oregon you can cat sit for me. I won't have to always stay at home or take him with me!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I have to say I'm pretty happy with my lot in life (as far as cats go). I haven't found a breed that I drool over and wish I could own.


Well, of course you would say that! Because...



Sinatra-Butters said:


> MowMow


Everyone wants what MowMow is! You got the cat jackpot snugglebot, I believe we all must gaze at MowMow in envy, but there is only one.

At least with other breeds it is a one-day achievable goal...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Done! Or he could just live with me....


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Abyssinian. Not really a money issue, I just don't have the room for 3 cats at the moment.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would love another Birman, maybe a boy this time. Not to replace Cinderella, but because they're so gentle and beautiful. It's just not in the cards for me at this time.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love my cats but I adore Egyptian Mau's, Savannah/Ashera cat. I think it's the lean frame, wide eyes and big ears that capture my heart. I also love Bengals and the Ocicat. I just love big cats period!


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> I love my cats but I adore Egyptian Mau's, Savannah/Ashera cat. I think it's the lean frame, wide eyes and big ears that capture my heart. I also love Bengals and the Ocicat. I just love big cats period!


Ashera isn't an actual breed of cat. It was just the made up breed that guy used when trying to rip people off selling Savannahs.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I never thought about it before, but after owning Alice, I LOVE abyssinians. I don't think I ever want another breed of cat. <3


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

its.alice said:


> I never thought about it before, but after owning Alice, I LOVE abyssinians. I don't think I ever want another breed of cat. <3



The breeder of my Bengal got two Abby queens and is getting a stud soon. So I might have to check out some kittens when they come


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, Abyssinians. They look like a little version of a lion. I love them.

I like lynx point cats. I miss my girl so much. But I don't think I can have another lynx point


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the look of the devon rex cats. Though in the end I think it comes down to personalities. Ginger fits in so well here, he would be next to impossible to replace. Though I do have a soft spot for the orange ones


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

i love my tudexo cat


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I have always really wanted a Siberian, and was going to get one. But then for about a year I ended up driving past this billboard on my way home from work that had a picture of a sad doggie and "Will work for a home" on it. It broke my heart and I had to look at it so much that I decided that the spots I have in my home should go to shelter cats. Maybe one day DH will buy me one for a present and take the guilt out of it. It's rude not to accept expensive presents right?!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know anything about breeds of cats.

I've always wanted a big fluff ball. My two look long haired at the moment, it's probably just because they are still babies though!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

SIAMESE FTW!!! They are so social. lol

For example, Vinnie. He loves to go on walks, he's playful, he even knows some dog like tricks.( I taught him those. My sister was too lazy to do so.), oh and he's a good kisser just like a dog.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

jmw said:


> Ashera isn't an actual breed of cat. It was just the made up breed that guy used when trying to rip people off selling Savannahs.


I've read up on that but wasn't sure if it was scientifically proven yet. That's why I put a back slash between Savannah and Ashera.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> I've read up on that but wasn't sure if it was scientifically proven yet. That's why I put a back slash between Savannah and Ashera.


Yea they did DNA testing. Just a friendly FYI in case you ever discuss Savannah's with a breeder. some of them will flip out if you even mention "Ashera" cats since he just basically stole pictures of people's savannah breeding cats and used them on his website.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I want another Maine ****, Samantha was a wonderful cat, next I want a boy and a girl, the boys are such clown and the girls are just stunning Princesses.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

jmw said:


> Yea they did DNA testing. Just a friendly FYI in case you ever discuss Savannah's with a breeder. some of them will flip out if you even mention "Ashera" cats since he just basically stole pictures of people's savannah breeding cats and used them on his website.


Geez....the things people do to make money. :?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cooncatbob said:


> I want another Maine ****, Samantha was a wonderful cat, next I want a boy and a girl, the boys are such clown and the girls are just stunning Princesses.


Holly didn't get that memo...she's definitely a clown. Maybe she needs a sex change operation :lol:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We had a maine **** when I was a kid. He wasn't a clown, he was just a big sweetie pie.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love a persian or himalayan but I'm not sure I'm up for the coat maintenence so I admire them from afar.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Ragdoll, hands down. They're gorgeous and I love that they go limp when you pick them up. I know that not all Ragdolls do this but if I were ever to get one, I'd hope I'd get a flopper. However, even though Lucky isn't a Ragdoll, he will flop when you pick him up.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I think Snowshoes are gorgeous


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I've already had what I have been dreaming of. A Siberian and a Birman. Wouldn't want any other breed at all  
I think the chinchilla Persians have stunning green eyes and some long haired Scottish Folds are cute. But I don't want to own one though.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had to look up half the breeds mentioned in this thread...lol.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Ragdoll, hands down. They're gorgeous and I love that they go limp when you pick them up. I know that not all Ragdolls do this but if I were ever to get one, I'd hope I'd get a flopper. However, even though Lucky isn't a Ragdoll, he will flop when you pick him up.


Ragdoll's who flop are so wonderful~ And their EYES. The bright blue is so pretty with them.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

After becoming a cat lover I started researching breeds. I fell in love with the coloration of Bengles. After posting on another site, I realized that they were not the cat for me because of hyperactivity.
I then started looking at Egyption Muas. Decide they would not fit in. I then researched Ocicats and decided that is my dream cat. 
I had a deal with my wife that I had to sell the cattle before I could get another cat. I sold them in Oct. Before I could get my Oci, Onyx a solid black cat, showed up at my door and I love her dearly.
Two cats is enough. Still dreaming of my Oci.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I adore my Norwegian boys, they get into everything, they come for 3k walks twice a day with me and the dogs (by choice - if I had a choice, they'd stay home). They bring me mice daily (dead). They're the messiest, noisiest, purriest tank-cats I've ever known. 

But there are some days where I threaten to downsize them,get something smaller and quieter


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Not a breed, but I've always wanted an odd-eyed cat. My dream has come true...but I think it was my dead cat who sent him to me, being relatives and all.

SO that, who believes in coincidences? They don't exist.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i don't know much about cat breeds, but i love my siberians! i got them primarily because of my cat allergy, but when i came to meet them at the breeder's house, they were the sweetest cats i had ever met; one of her girls jumped right on my lap and showed me her tummy. another came by sit next to me...

aster and cody follow us around the house and greet us when we come home. they don't always want to be pet but when they do, it's purr city and they love being affectionate. they are always gentle and friendly, towards us and guests.

if i were to get another cat, i would definitely consider another siberian  even if i didn't have a cat allergy.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I love long, clean, elegant lines on a cat. Cornish Rex comes to mind after all of the oriental breeds. I do love the way they look!


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I forgot about ragdolls, they are so pretty. I wonder if their coat is easier to keep up with than persians?


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine was Bengal/Savannah/Chausie due to them being the only ones with wild blood. But my bengal wish comes true this Sunday


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't have an opinion about cat breeds because I don't know enough about them.
I do have a preference for personality, but in my case I truly believe Ritz is the only cat for me at this stage of my life. She was put in my life for a reason. 
And her personality is based on my personality: I think she would be more cuddly, would welcome being held if *I* had picked her up and held her when I first adopted her 18 months ago. She wouldn't be afraid of the telephone ringing if I had had more phone calls; she wouldn't be afraid of being picked up if I had picked her up. She wouldn't be so food focused if I weren't. (Background: Ritz and her three litter mates were abandoned around November 2009, rescued after a 20 inch snow storm December 2009; re-socialized by me and a friend; I adopted her January 2010. Ritz is the first cat I've ever had.)
She is a lovely lap cat and now likes belly rubs. She is teaching me, I'm slowing learning.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Ritzpg said:


> I don't have an opinion about cat breeds because I don't know enough about them.
> I do have a preference for personality, but in my case I truly believe Ritz is the only cat for me at this stage of my life. She was put in my life for a reason.
> And her personality is based on my personality: I think she would be more cuddly, would welcome being held if *I* had picked her up and held her when I first adopted her 18 months ago. She wouldn't be afraid of the telephone ringing if I had had more phone calls; she wouldn't be afraid of being picked up if I had picked her up. She wouldn't be so food focused if I weren't. (Background: Ritz and her three litter mates were abandoned around November 2009, rescued after a 20 inch snow storm December 2009; re-socialized by me and a friend; I adopted her January 2010. Ritz is the first cat I've ever had.)
> She is a lovely lap cat and now likes belly rubs. She is teaching me, I'm slowing learning.


Ritz sounds lovely! I am adopting purely out of personality myself. One of the reasons I am not getting a kitten is because their personalities tend to change, so I want to be sure the cat is perfect for me. And I know I will love whoever I get far more than any particular breed, like everyone with their own cats. 

However, there is a certain mystique surrounding different breeds. Like the elegance of the Siamese, the wild nature of the Savannah, the old folklore of the Manx. Personality is king, but some people (including myself) are a bit susceptible to the mystique of the different breeds. One of the reasons I asked was because you can see what a person has a love for in their imagination with different cat breeds. Me? Old folklore and my heritage, which makes me eye everything from the Manx to the Norwegian Forest Cat. :lol:

In the end, they are still a cat... but then again, cats have a huge mythology all their own.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

I find a lot of the short-haired breeds very beautiful.

I would love to have a Russian Blue (actually looked at them before getting Artemisia), an Abyssinian, a Havana Brown, or a Bombay (or maybe one of each!).

Unfortunately, with all of the wonderful kitties sitting in shelters longing for a home, I can't justify spending the money on a purebred.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the look of bengals..but my orange boy is just as cute


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in love the spotted Bengal patterns, but don't think I could deal with the energy levels expected of the breed.

I also love the looks of anything chocolate like Tonkinese and Burmese (two Burmese breeders in my province!).

And Abyssinian and Somali cats... there's a few of each of those cat breeders here as well, with the Somali being so rare I found that pretty impressive.

And American Shorthair and British Shorthair cats, the classic silver tabby markings to be precise, there's a British Shorthair breeder in my province but they don't breed that color pattern any longer.

When it's all said and done though, I doubt I'll ever drop 800+ on a cat... heck, I went to the shelter a month or two ago when I was helping someone drop some supplies off and saw a cat that looked just like a spotted Bengal and another that looked just like a chocolate Burmese.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Carmel said:


> I'm in love the spotted Bengal patterns, but don't think I could deal with the energy levels expected of the breed.
> 
> I also love the looks of anything chocolate like Tonkinese and Burmese (two Burmese breeders in my province!).
> 
> ...


I paid $250 for Samantha my pedigree Maine **** Cat in 1995 and have zero regrets, now the going rate is $800.
But I used the pet finders website and there are so many beautiful cats that are pure breed or very close that need homes it's hard to justify spending big buck for a piece of paper.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

when I was just a girl, I had an encyclopedia that included several different cat breeds, including the Burmese (a lovely dark chocolate colored cat) and the Abyssinian. As soon as I was an adult, on my own, I bought a trio of Abyssinians. They all had different personalities, one was cranky and obnoxious, another was timid, another had a WONDERFUL disposition. They were terribly fragile, when my tabby cat just sneezed, they all ended up on medication for the same cold that the tabby cat shook off. 
After a brief stint in the world of breeding and showing cats, I became disillusioned with the whole idea and discovered, that just like with people, skin color is just skin, with cats, fur is just fur.
As you enter into the world of purebred cats you will find your cat is often less intelligent, less sturdy(Maine **** cats, for example, have a very high incidence of hip dysplasia, just like large dogs), more susceptible to illness (every cat breed has its own book of diseases), and has a shorter life span. Yes, there are many exceptions; but like one poster on here said; there are truly too many kitties out there needing homes to bother spending money on purebreds.
Another sad fact is that even the most well meaning breeder does not have a sound knowledge of genetics and it's hard to not breed IN bad traits as you breed for that pretty color or that oversized body. 
Don't get me wrong, I think Maine Coons are awesome, Abyssinians are wonderful, and yes, I have felt the fur of a rex, it is softer than you would ever believe.
But I'll stick to my mongrel cats.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very well said. 

I am not quite ready for a dog yet but I'm getting there. I am always on the rescue sites looking at cats and dogs. I am far more attracted to mixed breed stray dogs then any pure breed out there and they do not seem to have as many health issues. Cats, well I've seen a lot of beautiful looking bred cats and an equal amount of gorgeous rescued cats. I imagine I will have my exotic wild cats later in life but if I had a choice, I'd still choose a rescued or slightly diluted Savannah or Egyptian Mau over buying from a breeder. Natural selection has it's own way of diluting unfit characteristics.

My biggest concern with the hybrid cats are the risks a domesticated cat goes through when mating with a larger wild cat? I wonder how many die or have birthing complications. As much as I love exotic breeds, I struggle with the morality of matching domestic to wild.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

well I've been told seeing I took "the blame" for bringing the yeti monster home that the choice in the next cat is not mine..even though the two previous new comers were ferals that found us. somehow I believe the next arrival will be a female russian blue kitten as my wife still misses her queen silvie(who ruled the house and all cats within)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

mimitabby said:


> when I was just a girl, I had an encyclopedia that included several different cat breeds, including the Burmese (a lovely dark chocolate colored cat) and the Abyssinian. As soon as I was an adult, on my own, I bought a trio of Abyssinians. They all had different personalities, one was cranky and obnoxious, another was timid, another had a WONDERFUL disposition. They were terribly fragile, when my tabby cat just sneezed, they all ended up on medication for the same cold that the tabby cat shook off.
> After a brief stint in the world of breeding and showing cats, I became disillusioned with the whole idea and discovered, that just like with people, skin color is just skin, with cats, fur is just fur.
> As you enter into the world of purebred cats you will find your cat is often less intelligent, less sturdy(Maine **** cats, for example, have a very high incidence of hip dysplasia, just like large dogs), more susceptible to illness (every cat breed has its own book of diseases), and has a shorter life span. Yes, there are many exceptions; but like one poster on here said; there are truly too many kitties out there needing homes to bother spending money on purebreds.
> Another sad fact is that even the most well meaning breeder does not have a sound knowledge of genetics and it's hard to not breed IN bad traits as you breed for that pretty color or that oversized body.
> ...


Originally the Maine **** was a natural breed, but once the breeders start limiting the gene pool and breading for effect you start to have problems.
Persians from the 60s have a less mushed in face then the current show cats.
I've heard if you took a bunch of pure bred dogs and let them randomly breed in about 6 generations you have your basic 40 pound mutt and he'd live longer with less health problems then the pedigree pups.
If you did the same thing with cats I'm pretty sure the results would look like my Little Chiquita, a 9 pound tabby mutt kitty.
She's hardy and agile and her coat never mats.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

ah cooncat, she looks a lot like the little kitty i just lost (pts) yesterday!!


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> Very well said.
> 
> I am not quite ready for a dog yet but I'm getting there. I am always on the rescue sites looking at cats and dogs. I am far more attracted to mixed breed stray dogs then any pure breed out there and they do not seem to have as many health issues.


See, I don't think the argument against purebred cats applies to dogs. Most dog breeds came about to fulfill a task or function. Which is why we have herding breeds, tracking breeds, retrievers, pointers, flushers all serve a purpose in working with people. The instincts are there and part of the breed, pugs and German Shepherds do not have the same instincts or drives. 

Whereas with cats, while some might be better mousers and some might love the water we have not developed cat breeds for special work functions in the same way we have with dogs. I think there are strong arguments supporting purebred dogs. 

I love my kitties though and :kittyturn appreciate the beauty and uniqueness of purebred cats


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree Coopersmom. When I look to adopt a dog I know there are specific breeds that I would stay away from, not because they are bad breeds but because the instincts that were bred into them don't suit me.

I love Border Collies and think they are GORGEOUS, sweet and loving dogs but I personally wouldn't want a dog with that much drive and focus, therefore a mix that is primarily Border Collie wouldn't be a good match for me. 

Likewise, I know what breed traits appeal to me and those are the mixes I would focus on in my search.

That is true to an extent in cats but not nearly to where it is in dogs.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

yes, exactly mowmow

I admit I have a bias for purebreds in general, because I like knowing what I'm getting especially in dogs. I've had purebred dogs my whole life. I'd love a purebred cat for similar reasons, but I love my little domestic shorthairs and I'm glad I adopted them. 

I'm still eyeing a purebred cat though I just haven't decided which breed.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

In agreement here, Cooper's mom and MowMow! Plus, I find the historical breeds important to preserve because, well, they are historical! The Great Dane once battles lions in Rome, the Collie has been a faithful friend and partner to sheep herders forever, etc. As a history buff, I find them important to keep. Now, I will probably always browse petfinder and I don't care if they are 100% pure (who needs papers?), but with dogs the breeds are a part of history.

With some cat breeds this is true, and these are the ones I tend to lean towards. The NFC has been traced back in Norse Mythology, the Manx is naturally occurring on the isle of man in terms of looks, etc. Now, I do wish that breeders were less focused on the oddly specific looks and more with the health of the breeds, but I like that people are preserving the history of such breeds. But with cats there is a bit less of a personality difference in certain breeds like with dogs, so I care less generally.

Now, I will always adopt I think. I think that is the best thing to do for me, and there are many purebred or mixed breeds (where you can tell their heritage) that are a option if I am ever truly hung up on it. But I don't begrudge people who want to keep certain breeds alive (...although I am unsure about breeds like the Munchkin, and to certain extent the Scottish fold, due to the health issues).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd have a lot more difficulty with this thread if you had asked what DOG breeds I wish I could have.  That's a lengthy list. My SO keeps talking about buying a house here and I wish he'd get on with it so I could have a back yard and a dog!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A breed I wished I had for a long time is a _Singapura_. They are so small and refined with the most amazing eyes and subtle coloring, but rare. I've only seen one in purrrson at a show many years ago. The silver _Egyptian Mau_ too are stunning. Another cat that appeals to me for its temperament and beautiful coat and eyes is the _Birman_. Two Devons is all I can handle right now.....and they are great cats. If I had a larger house....maybe, and oh yes a _Manx_ again.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> Very well said.
> 
> I am not quite ready for a dog yet but I'm getting there. I am always on the rescue sites looking at cats and dogs. I am far more attracted to mixed breed stray dogs then any pure breed out there and they do not seem to have as many health issues. Cats, well I've seen a lot of beautiful looking bred cats and an equal amount of gorgeous rescued cats. I imagine I will have my exotic wild cats later in life but if I had a choice, I'd still choose a rescued or slightly diluted Savannah or Egyptian Mau over buying from a breeder. Natural selection has it's own way of diluting unfit characteristics.
> 
> My biggest concern with the hybrid cats are the risks a domesticated cat goes through when mating with a larger wild cat? I wonder how many die or have birthing complications. As much as I love exotic breeds, I struggle with the morality of matching domestic to wild.


Egyptian Mau's have no wild blood. And SBT bengal/savanah cats are 4 generations removed from the Serval/Asian Leopard Cat. In which case they aren't going to be anymore wild than most cats. Servals/Asian Leopard Cats are naturally timid animals to begin with. 

And your biggest concern isn't a concern, because Asian Leopard Cats are typically smaller than a full grown house cat. As in they get up to be like 8 pounds. And Servals aren't much bigger than full grown house cats. From 15-40 depending on gender and age. So I have no idea why you have morality issues with it. The first recorded ALC/Serval hybrids were not intentionally bred with domestic cats, it just happened.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I'd have a lot more difficulty with this thread if you had asked what DOG breeds I wish I could have.  That's a lengthy list. My SO keeps talking about buying a house here and I wish he'd get on with it so I could have a back yard and a dog!


Oh, don't get me started! With dog breeds and horse breeds, well, that list is about a mile and a half long. :lol: If only I had the time, energy, money, and yard space.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I'd have a lot more difficulty with this thread if you had asked what DOG breeds I wish I could have.  That's a lengthy list. My SO keeps talking about buying a house here and I wish he'd get on with it so I could have a back yard and a dog!


Is he really gonna?!? That would be so awesome for you and MowMow. I guess if he doesn't want to keep MowMow I know where he could go.......

Eric and I really really really want a pug. That is why we are living somewhere that doesn't allow dogs because we just don't have the time to commit to a dog right now. Plus poor Sinatra still hasn't gotten over Nutmeg's adoption, and that was a year ago. If we did live somewhere that allowed dogs we would be in trouble- the humane society is less than a block from us.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL! My SO is as MowMow obsessed as I am. He adores the Mow. 

We both like BIG dogs, I'm leaning towards a female GSD. What I'd REALLY love is a Kuvasz but we'll have to see.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> LOL! My SO is as MowMow obsessed as I am. He adores the Mow.


I know, but can you blame me for trying?

I love mini doxies too, because my sister has a purebred that everyone in my family (myself included) is in love with. She is the most cuddly dog ever.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Mow is right about dog breeds. There is nothing worse then a couple of couch potatoes adopting a Aussie shepard. LOL I knew 2 knuckleheads that did this and wondered why their dog was so hyper :?

My own parents, in their 60s, own a weimaraner. These are the most active dogs known to man. :?
He was a rescue that showed up shot and all kinds of medical problems at the ranch. My mom fell in love with him and well..the rest is history. She has a golf cart she runs him with on the ranch. If he doesn't get a 6 mile run a day there is no living with him lolol
Not a breed my parents would have picked for themselves at their age but they work it out.

I love Bentley and Goldens in general. I do want a small dog the next time I decide to adopt. I want the ugliest most pitiful little dog I can find. ha ha
They are usually packed full of personality and I have always had a soft heart toward the ugly ones :wink

Cats are the same for me I guess. I am more attracted to personality then coloring. I mean you can have a beautiful persian who you can't stand due to its personality or issues. At the same time you can have the ugliest mug in the city with the best temperament. 

For me, its all about being able to get along and really like the pet, not just love and be responsible for it. I enjoy working with Bentley. He is so much fun and his personality is hysterical. I love snuggling with Sasha as she would snuggle 24/7 if she could. When it comes to pets, the personality is what I always remember ~ not what breed they were. :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cutie!! :love2:love2:love2


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I know, she is as sweet as she looks.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Breeds of dog really do matter. I can sympathize with the weimaraner couple, Praline... My cousin and her husband do the same thing. As soon as I heard they were getting that breed, my face went :? .

The best breed I have experienced so far has been Bailey, our Black and Toon coonhound mix. She is CRAZY smart, and is perhaps the biggest people-dog we have ever had, which is a trait of the breed as well. We adopted her, and I am glad we did as she has been the sunshine in my dad's life (favorite moment, when we were walking into church and mom said loudly to my dad who was in a sour mood 'Well, maybe you should go back to your Lover then!', which is one of the things we call Bailey. My sister was mortified, I was dying laughing).

Here is a picture of her-









Yes, my dad is holding her up off the ground. And yes, she was kissing him and very happy to be there. :lol: We have about a million pictures of her lying LITERALLY on top of people, dead asleep! She has made me always want to have a hound dog, though before I was skeptical.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

The same thing goes for those who get a terrier and wonder why its hyper and digs up their yard :? duhhh they are bred to hunt rodents :?

I am a very big fan of the mutt. At the same time I am experienced enough with dogs to look and kind of sort of guess breed type in a mutt. Some, of course, you just throw up your hands and say its a "mutt" lololol

Many of the bad things about a certain breed CAN be bred out in a mutt. At the same time, they can also very much still be there. If you don't want an overly active dog, then stay away from herding breeds and their mixes. If you want to play fetch and have a dog that is easily trainable then goldens are perfect. If you want an agility dog and do frizbee throwing and competitions a herding breed is for you hands down. Those are general terms. Any mutt can perform any job but some will naturally be better then others 

What drives me nuts is someone who gets a golden/lab mix and expects it to be a little lap dog. I mean, really? seriously? Bentley is my body pillow, true but if he sits in my lap, OMG something is getting broke lolol


But even more then breed is personality. If you really like your pet your more likely to spend longer time with it and that alone makes for a better pet. If your pet's personality is shy and your outgoing~ that isn't always the best match. At the same time someone who is quiet and shy might not do so well with a wild thing. lolol

Always look at personality before breed or color. Kind of like picking a hubby out .... even if he is the hottest thing you have ever seen, he can be a total jerk and you cant stand living with him hehe


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Definitely. (And the hubby analogy is perfect! :lol. And plus, there are definitely important personality shifts among breeds. Like my Ella, the golden retriever, had all the affection and love of fetch of the breed... but was a total princess and diva! She would sit so pretty, and KNOW it. :lol: I never met a golden so full of themselves. She did like sitting my lap, although... yeah, I would only allow it until I could't breath anymore. :lol: Bailey will actually sit in my lap, like a kid! We kinda spoil our dogs...

Bailey we know is at least a full 1/2 Black and Tan, because the whole reason she was abandoned and sent to the adoption agency was because the pure-bred mamma got knocked up by a stray and had 6 puppies, one of which was her. :? Ah well, the owner's loss, my dad's gain. Though if I ever met her old owner... might be tempted to have some words. 

But dad and my sister spent a whole 45 minutes in 105 degree heat looking at the 9 month old different puppies after my sister fell in love with their looks and relatively calm demeanor. They chose Bailey because her personality, or as my sister and dad said respectively- "She didn't pull on the leash as much as the others!  " and "She looked me straight in the eye." By those two alone, she has proven to be the most well behaved puppy we have ever had and the most confident.

I definitely will never just pick up a puppy again myself. I loved Ella, but the ability to hang around, play with, and see how different dogs react is very important, and as I grow I have come to appreciate it more.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I love Border Collies and think they are GORGEOUS, sweet and loving dogs but I personally wouldn't want a dog with that much drive and focus, therefore a mix that is primarily Border Collie wouldn't be a good match for me.


I grew up with Border Collies, my parents still have one now. He's a crazy little chap- but just beautiful, and a little character. He needed hour long walkies just to calm him down, now he's a lot more placid (he's 11). BC's are definitely a lively breed, it makes me so cross when people adopt them having had NO knowledge about them before. Ironically, Jive is scared of sheep... and cows, and horses, and ducks... But mainly sheep. Bless him.

As for cats- I have two on my favourite breed, the lovely Ragdoll. Now they're both settled and trusting, they are so floppy it's quite ridiculous. Sometimes I think all their bones have fallen out of their bodies!

In the future I'd like to get a male Ragdoll, Maine **** or Norwegian Forest Cat. I LOVE big cats... and need a cat with an edge to cope with Evie and Mitzi (the terrible twosome).


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

jmw said:


> Egyptian Mau's have no wild blood. And SBT bengal/savanah cats are 4 generations removed from the Serval/Asian Leopard Cat. In which case they aren't going to be anymore wild than most cats. Servals/Asian Leopard Cats are naturally timid animals to begin with.
> 
> And your biggest concern isn't a concern, because Asian Leopard Cats are typically smaller than a full grown house cat. As in they get up to be like 8 pounds. And Servals aren't much bigger than full grown house cats. From 15-40 depending on gender and age. So I have no idea why you have morality issues with it. The first recorded ALC/Serval hybrids were not intentionally bred with domestic cats, it just happened.


Mau's are not a hybrid cat. My comment was regarding hybrids. Good point on the Asain Lepoard Cat though. I thought they were much larger, like leopard size. As far as Savannah's his is why I have concerns:

Savannah Cats - SAVANNAHS IN CANADA 

and of course from wikipedia

“As Savannahs are produced by*crossbreeding*Servals and domestic cats, each*generation*of Savannahs is marked with a filial number. For example, the cats produced directly from a Serval/domestic Cat cross are the*F1 generation, and they are 50% serval. F1 generation Savannahs are very difficult to produce, due to the significant difference in gestation periods between the Serval and a domestic cat (75 days for a Serval and 65 days for a domestic cat), and sex chromosomes. Pregnancies are often absorbed or aborted, or kittens are born prematurely. Also, Servals can be very picky in choosing mates, and often will not mate with a domestic cat” 

To get an F1 Savannah you have breed a Serval with a domestic cat. All following generations are removed from that pairing yes, but it doesn't change the fact that some animals are subjected to risk in order to create that hybrid and that to me is a moral concern. Don't get me wrong, I'm not putting anyone down for breeding hybrids. I want a Savannah really bad and will likely have one or two day just not now. I am more interested in the F2 generations anyway. It's the wild that I love about them. I'm also obsessed with wolf hybrids and we all know how great an idea that is...lol 

I feel the same way about beef, chicken and all the animals humans domesticate for material gain. Yes I eat meat, that doesn't mean I agree with how animals are treated.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> See, I don't think the argument against purebred cats applies to dogs. Most dog breeds came about to fulfill a task or function. Which is why we have herding breeds, tracking breeds, retrievers, pointers, flushers all serve a purpose in working with people. The instincts are there and part of the breed, pugs and German Shepherds do not have the same instincts or drives.
> 
> Whereas with cats, while some might be better mousers and some might love the water we have not developed cat breeds for special work functions in the same way we have with dogs. I think there are strong arguments supporting purebred dogs.
> 
> I love my kitties though and :kittyturn appreciate the beauty and uniqueness of purebred cats


That is a very good point on dogs being bred for certain qualities. Can you tell I'm not a dog owner :wink If your looking for a working dog then yes you need breed specific animals to suit your purposes. Other breeds are bred for hypoallergenic reasons as well as some cats. Dogs are also a lot more work then cats so it's more important to select a breed that suits your lifestyle. There is a lot more flexibility with cats. Although not bred to isolate qualities for work purposes, cats are bred for their own purposes too and some do have distinct personality traits. Bengals are high energy, Ragdolls for their flop, hybrids for their wildish nature ect ect. My concern with any pure bred is the increased health risks associated with purebreds but that's me.

Well that and at my stage in life...I'm all about adopting rescues animals and kids alike so I am biased.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Since we have hi-jacked this thread with the "dog" word...maybe someone should start a thread about dogs?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You aren't used to hijacking threads are you? Never display shame!!! Then the mods catch on


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

OK atback


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> Mau's are not a hybrid cat. My comment was regarding hybrids. Good point on the Asain Lepoard Cat though. I thought they were much larger, like leopard size. As far as Savannah's his is why I have concerns:
> 
> Savannah Cats - SAVANNAHS IN CANADA
> 
> ...


F2's are going to be extremely difficult to find and cost thousands. And are illegal in most places.

I know someone personally who has Servals and one has been breed for Savannahs.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, humans being drawn to wild things is not a new phenomenon. I dream a bit of owning a coyote hybrid at one point, but I would never actually breed one, so I probably will never get it. Which is fine. Since I want to own cats, having a half-wild coydog around probably wouldn't be a smart idea. Fantasy and reality, two veeerrry different things. :lol:

But the wild-looking cats have their appeal, I just know I would never be able to handle one. Better to dream and look at them from afar. Honestly, I am too scared of owning one for it to even be on my 'wish I had' list for those who are not that far removed. :lol:


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Exactly. If you own your own home you need to contact your insurance company on their pet policy. It is now pretty common for them to void your insurance if you own certain breed dogs or some exotics. It varies on the insurance company and I am not sure on the semi wild cats. I do know Hybrids are usually a fast way to get your insurance to cancel you. I had a friend with a wolf hybrid who lost her home owners insurance due to it.

To me that is not worth the risk. If your house isn't paid for and you don't have insurance, you lose your home :?


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty much. Which is why I love the fantasy genre so much. You can vicariously live through the kick-butt hero who has a wolf/wild cat/etc as a trusted companion. All the perks, with non of the drawbacks! (Ok, all the perks would only be in your head, but still! The perks aren't too perky in real life.)


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

That's funny.

In my little fantasy. I'll take the wolf, the wild cat(s) cuz I kinda like big cats too, maybe a white black bear (yes they do exist), a bunch of ferrets, some fossa's, a goat to mow the lawn and lots of horses all living in my back country property with a round mandala custom home. Ok maybe not the wolves, the bear or big cat cuz they might eat my cats, the ferrets and goat. This fantasy is becoming a nightmare!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

But you forget! In the fantasy, they all can talk and by way of you being their fearless leader and thus respecting you, they all get along. Thus, the wolves and the wild cats gripe all day about the goats and their herbivore ways, while the goats gossip about how snippy the ferrets are while mowing your lawn.

The horses? They will just roll their eyes at everything and take comfort in being magnificently regal. They will get along best with the house cats.

See, you gotta OWN the fantasy. If you have all of them in the first place, and can afford them all in your fantasy, what is stopping you from cranking it up to 100? :smiles :lol:


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well after that long bout of loud obnoxious laughter that scared my domestics, I just might have to crank it up. 

You crack me up


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I want to play:smiles

In my fantasy world I would love to own Otters! OMG I love to watch these little guys!!! I would have a couple of pot bellied pigs as well and I would raise Newfounlands. I sooo love the breed but its too hot where I live to ethically own one =(
Instead of the goat I will opt for a cabana boy to come mow my lawn 
but then that takes my fantasy in a whole other direction so we shall stop there lolololol


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

jmw said:


> F2's are going to be extremely difficult to find and cost thousands. And are illegal in most places.
> 
> I know someone personally who has Servals and one has been breed for Savannahs.


Anything higher then an F4 is illegal in Alberta not sure about BC. There are two catteries in BC that offer F1 & F2's so for now I am assuming they are legal there. The Alberta catteries only sell F4 and lower generations. There are a couple in Ontario and one in Quebec as well that they offer or will offer F2 Savannah's. One site says an F2 would run around $5000. Yikes! That's a lot of money for a cat.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I was googling Savannah cats and reading about them. My hubby was near me and we both thought they were beautiful cats!!! Love them!

I said there would be no way I could justify spending $2k on a cat. Hubby gave me a dirty look and said I get to pick up my $2k cat tomorrow morning. I shut up after that :wink


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

praline said:


> Oh I want to play:smiles
> 
> In my fantasy world I would love to own Otters! OMG I love to watch these little guys!!! I would have a couple of pot bellied pigs as well and I would raise Newfounlands. I sooo love the breed but its too hot where I live to ethically own one =(
> Instead of the goat I will opt for a cabana boy to come mow my lawn
> but then that takes my fantasy in a whole other direction so we shall stop there lolololol


Ha ha

but why just one cabana boy? Girl get with the times, we are modern women....we should have a several cabana boys. One can fix the plumbing, another can build the animal enclosures, one definatly has to be a vet and well at least one of them should be your hubby!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MY parents own 2 rescued goats. Stinky is some strange African 400lbs goat ... my dad didn't know it at the time lololol without going into the sad story of Stinky ~ lets just say he was motherless within hours of his birth and was not going to live until my dad stepped in. 

Whenever pet goat comes up, I think of stinky and there is no way I could be convinced to have a goat lololol he is soooooo mean! He is casterated but he is the textbook billy goat :?
He loves people but he will tackle you and hurt you over food. He will get out of his pen and open everyone of the horse stalls to create ranch wide panic..all the while he is in his glory. He has headbutted and knocked down the feed room door several time. My mom had to buy a reinforced steel door this last time :?

Here is a photo I took of him about a year ago. If you look close you will see Satan in those eyes lol



Give me a Cabana boy over a goat anyday


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

ahh don't say that. I wanna hold onto my dream that all goats are friendly loving loyal friends!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL!

For me? A Coyote as my bff and snarky companion, a wolf pack who prowls the perimeter of my home and plays wolf-ball on the weekends, two horses that are the sweetest darlings ever (though they love to gossip with a 'bless her heart'), and of course a troup of dogs as a comedy act who play wolf-ball as the opposing team, with my domestic cats being the referees. Oh, and Guinea Pigs being the generally happy-go-lucky types. 

And Dragons. Can't forget the dragons.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

How could I forget dragons! I totally need my own fleet of dragons.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

praline said:


> I was googling Savannah cats and reading about them. My hubby was near me and we both thought they were beautiful cats!!! Love them!
> 
> I said there would be no way I could justify spending $2k on a cat. Hubby gave me a dirty look and said I get to pick up my $2k cat tomorrow morning. I shut up after that :wink


Your hubby is a wise man. 

As soon as I came back home from leaving Mr Man at the e-vet, I said to my partner " I just paid a $1700 vet bill, that means if we ever split, the cat stays with me".


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a sad but funny story about my adopted niece. My brother and sister in law adopted a toddler from Guatamala, a little girl. They had to go through a lot of paperwork and money for lawyer fees. The month the adoption was about to go through Guatamala shut the borders for adoptions. Even though theirs was legal and all.. they had to work the circuit courts a lot to be able to bring her home. Two months after bringing her home, she fell down a set of cement steps at the zoo and broke her arm. My dumb brother kept saying, "Oh crap we haven't even paid her off yet and we broke her!!"

Reminded me of your bill 

My niece is a healthy sweet well adjusted child even after the broken arm


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok so since the dreams and wishlists have gotten abit varied and exoctic can I just say" Sand cats - I want a whole mess of breeding sand cats ina great big huge open desert themed greenhouse with native plants and planned hunting opportunities - oh a good 24/hr exotic vet on call and the potential to pull and socialize kittens early to see what they are like in a human supportive environment.

Of course I also would like to win the lottery - have no mortage and oh yeah, I always wanted a baby girl....human


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

well, if we're going to have dreams, I would like to BE a cougar on a planet with no automobiles.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll play too! I want to own a Tanuki... It's actually incredibly possible, as they sell them in some pet stores here. How cool would that be!!!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nora, make sure you invite me over. I love your dream. Those sandcats are adorable. 

Tanuki's are cute. Kind of reminds me of a wolverine but hopefully Tanuki's are nicer cuz wolverines sure ain't.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

mimitabby said:


> well, if we're going to have dreams, I would like to BE a cougar on a planet with no automobiles.


Much agreed. I could do without the auto mobiles and concrete jungles.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually saw a tanuki on base a couple weeks ago. It was so insanely cool!! It was about the size of a Corgi (i can't think of any other breeds around that size) but with longer legs. Maaaaaaayyyyybeeeeee a border collie, but a VERY small one. :3

Apparently they sell them and, i'd assume, you'd have to get it PRETTY young to get it to be nice to humans.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I was inspecting a house this morning and the lady had a Siamese, Seal Point I think. That brown face had me hooked instantly. OMG it was adorable. I was all over that cat and she was all over me, followed me around talking to me. Are Siamese always that chatty? Now I want a siamese too!

I also made friends with an orange cat with a rossette pattern. He was pretty cool too!

Favourite part of my job is all the animals I meet.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG yes, Siamese are AMAZING!!!!
I have an 11 mth old modern seal point boy and he is the chattiest, most affectionate cat I have ever seen. He is more dog like then cat. I am on the waiting list for a blue point.

Orientals are also a cat I would love to own someday!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

You mentioned modern seal point, is that the type with elongated bodies, angular faces and big pointy ears? Or am I getting it backwards?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope you're right!
LOVE LOVE LOVE them :love2


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok then the one I saw today was a traditional seal point. She was so small but I loved her. Do Siamese live longer then most breeds? I inspected a house last year and her Siamese was 18 or 19?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I'm absoluetely dreaming for a Ragdoll; they are just the cutest things!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

tarah44 said:


> Ok then the one I saw today was a traditional seal point. She was so small but I loved her. Do Siamese live longer then most breeds? I inspected a house last year and her Siamese was 18 or 19?


 
I'm not sure about the Traditional or Classics but the Modern has a life expectancy of 10 years 

I just looked it up and the Traditional and Classics are supposed to be a very healthy cat living 15-20 years.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I was think of a cat that I'd like to own and I'm wondering if anyone has seen or met a cross between a Maine **** and a traditional Apple Head Siamese.
I'm thinking large sturdy cat with both Tabby Marking and Siamese Points and lovely blue eyes.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

I would love an early generation Savannah most of all, also an EG Bengal. I actually was in contact with breeders for both of these until I found out that New York State doesn't allow any generation prior to F5.

It is probably just as well anyways because I'm moving soon and my new house isn't really big enough for giant super active cats. That has cut out a lot of my favorites unfortunately.

I also love the Maine ****/Siberian/NFCs but I'm not a fan of fur all over so I try to stick with shorthairs which are at least somewhat more tolerable.

So if I had to pick a favorite that would actually work in my current situation it would be something like a British Shorthair. I love the Cheshire cat look of the males in particular. I'm actually in the market to buy a BSH kitten right now but it is hard to find a breeder doing what I'm looking for here in the US. Most of the best BSH breeders appear to be in the UK.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Meme had the physical characteristics of a British Shorthair, absolutely wonderful Cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cooncatbob said:


> I was think of a cat that I'd like to own and I'm wondering if anyone has seen or met a cross between a Maine **** and a traditional Apple Head Siamese.
> I'm thinking large sturdy cat with both Tabby Marking and Siamese Points and lovely blue eyes.


Genetically impossible...points and blue eyes are recessive and purebred MC's don't have either of those genes in their lines.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Genetically impossible...points and blue eyes are recessive and purebred MC's don't have either of those genes in their lines.


Would it be possible if two half-breed MC/Siamese were bred to each other? (Mind, I am going by the age-old 4square method here, since I never bothered to go past Bio 101. So, yeah.)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Genetically impossible...points and blue eyes are recessive and purebred MC's don't have either of those genes in their lines.


Okay it would not be possible when crossing purebred Maine **** with a Purebred Siamese, how about a Maine ****/Siamese mix bred with another Maine ****/Siamese mix or with Pure Siamese.
Personally I think Himalayas are homely with their mushed in faces but a combination of MCC Size and coat type combine with a Siamese's Points and blue eyes would be a awesome looking cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes possibly...


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Personally I think Himalayas are homely with their mushed in faces but a combination of MCC Size and coat type combine with a Siamese's Points and blue eyes would be a awesome looking cat.


They are cute in their own way but that is one breed along with Persians that actually gives me the willies a bit. They kinda have a mean look to them.

That being said there is a very high probability that I will be fostering a friends 10 year old Persian while she teaches over seas for a year.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Must not be a very common cross breed, I goggled it and this is the only picture that came up with a blue eyed tabby.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

tarah44 said:


> They are cute in their own way but that is one breed along with Persians that actually gives me the willies a bit. They kinda have a mean look to them.


I was just watching an episode of Too Cute on Animal Planet...they were following 3 litters of kittens from birth to new home. The Bengals and Abyssinians were absolutely adorable...I wanted them all. But I couldn't give house space to the Persians...


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> I was just watching an episode of Too Cute on Animal Planet...they were following 3 litters of kittens from birth to new home. The Bengals and Abyssinians were absolutely adorable...I wanted them all. But I couldn't give house space to the Persians...


My problem with the Persians and Himalayans is what the breeders have done to them.
If you look at pictures of Persians from the 60's the face isn't as mushed in as the present show cats.
I don't like it with dogs or cats where the selective breeding causes health problems for the animal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone whose feelings are hurt, raise your hand:











How can you not love this face???


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am usually not a big fan of the squish faced. On some of the persians it does seem a bit fitting... like an old man's face lol

Even though I am not a big fan of the squish faced I LOVE the Himalayan cats. I wish I could have a male one and name him something like "Winston" LOL

I live in an area with 98% humidity and temps over a 100. Even with A/c the humidity sneaks in and you wear it like clothes. 

As Sasha is getting to be an old lady, the humidity really effects her. I have shaved her in the past but she gets so stressed with the clippers I don't do it anymore. 

Even though I love long haired cats, I won't ever own one due to the heat and humidity in my area. It just doesn't seem fair to them.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> I was just watching an episode of Too Cute on Animal Planet...they were following 3 litters of kittens from birth to new home. The Bengals and Abyssinians were absolutely adorable...I wanted them all. But I couldn't give house space to the Persians...


Pretty much. I never got why they are so popular... the smooshed face is just weird to me. they look grumpy or terrified or sad all the time! Why did breeders choose to do that? (however, I do like persian mixes that show up in petfinder... since they usually do not have the smooshed face.)

Tiny Dancer was ADORABLE in that though, the little Abyssinian. <3 And seeing the Abyssinians made me confirm that the pretty cat I saw at a shelter had some of their blood in her, due to the base coat color and shape of the face. So, win there since that was bothering me why she looked so different.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I said Persians...not Gizilla cats...



marie73 said:


> Everyone whose feelings are hurt, raise your hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I knew it wouldnt get my face ripped off I'd totally squish Gigi and kiss her flat little face in that second picture. She's so damned cute.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

praline said:


> I am usually not a big fan of the squish faced. On some of the persians it does seem a bit fitting... like an old man's face lol
> 
> Even though I am not a big fan of the squish faced I LOVE the Himalayan cats. I wish I could have a male one and name him something like "Winston" LOL
> 
> ...


How old is Sasha. BTW, shes a lovely girl.
I live in Sacramento and while it get's quite hot it's not humid.
Samantha never had a problem, I left the thermostat set at 85 during the day and the turbo fan on in the living room sitting on the floor but angled up, the cats would lay on the floor with air blowing over them.
Samantha hated the clippers too, before my ex left I spent $100 + on Oster A5 turbo clippers, but they got very little use as you can't clip an unwilling kitty by yourself. :lol:`
Is there a classified section on this site?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Silly Lisa! I was replying to Cooncatbob, but I was just kidding. :grin:

Krissy, Gigi snuggles her forehead against mine, in fact, she did that when I first went to meet her - it was amazing! She always wants to cuddle, if I'm lying on my bed watching t.v., she walks up and forces her way under my chin and lays there. I can give her kisses as much as I want. The most amazingly affectionate cat ever. But only with me.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> How old is Sasha. BTW, shes a lovely girl.
> I live in Sacramento and while it get's quite hot it's not humid.
> Samantha never had a problem, I left the thermostat set at 85 during the day and the turbo fan on in the living room sitting on the floor but angled up, the cats would lay on the floor with air blowing over them.
> Samantha hated the clippers too, before my ex left I spent $100 + on Oster A5 turbo clippers, but they got very little use as you can't clip an unwilling kitty by yourself. :lol:`
> Is there a classified section on this site?


Age is a tad bit up in the air on her. We adopted her 11 years ago and the vet estimated she was 4 or 5 then. She was at the animal shelter with no history. The shelter worker told us she was a purebred NFC but I think she is a MC. Who knows though and it doesn't matter as we love her to pieces.

It isn't so much the heat as the humidity. I am New Orleans and man o man the humidity alone will kill ya. Its really rough on long haired pets, even with central A/c. There are many people who shave their pets as its healthier to do so here. The humidity can cause yeast rashes and all kinds of problems on even short haired animals. My vet has a Rott and she gets her shaved lololol 
I have shaved her in the past but she hates it. Since she is an old lady I don't want to give her heart failure or anything. I am a bit selfish about Bentley .. I should have him shaved and I know he likes it but he is just soooo pretty with his coat I can't bring myself to do it. I bathe him way too much in the summer though. :?

I love long haired animals. I really love brushing them out while watching tv or a good movie. I find it relaxing and not a chore. I won't have another one due to the heat and humidity.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

My cats made me fall in love with siamese cats. They're undoubtedly the breed I want most, so I'm glad I have mixes of them. 

If I had to pick another though, I've always loved Abyssinians.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@Praline ~ My work sent me to New Orleans for a week many years ago. I will NEVER forget how humid it was there in August. When I got off the plane I remember thinking that the air was so thick you couldn't inhale. I felt like a fish gasping out of water. The air so thick it really felt like you could cut it with a knife, maaannnnn that was miserable.

It was a beautiful, charming and amazing city that I could absolutely never live in.....


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I would never actually live in the city 
I live in a very small town about 30 minutes away from downtown. Here my kids ride their bikes down the street, I can walk my dog in the evenings without getting mugged. I live close enough where I can go down there as often as I want and still have small town life for my kids.

I LOVE my city! It really is full of open, friendly people. It does have some bad aspects to it however. I am a huge history buff so its fun to visit all of the historic areas outside the city.

But yes, the humidity down here is HORRID. I always feel bad for Bentley and Sasha this time of year =(


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, the only reason for never living there is the heat. Seriously, I was astounded at how hot and humid it was. Never before have I been in a place where you can stand absolutely still and pop a dripping sweat....

The city was amazing and a very exciting place to visit.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

This city is old. It has a lot of wear and tear on it. It also has a high crime rate and its hard to raise kids due to the drunks and them not being able to be outside freely. 

I live close enough where we can go all the time but far enough away where my kids can grow up in a small town. 

I would LOVE to own a Newfoundland but I can't due to the heat. Some breeds of cats and dogs you can't have ethically here. I am pushing it with Bentley but I bathe him a lot too keep the stinky bacteria and yeast away.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

praline said:


> Age is a tad bit up in the air on her. We adopted her 11 years ago and the vet estimated she was 4 or 5 then. She was at the animal shelter with no history. The shelter worker told us she was a purebred NFC but I think she is a MC. Who knows though and it doesn't matter as we love her to pieces.
> 
> It isn't so much the heat as the humidity. I am New Orleans and man o man the humidity alone will kill ya. Its really rough on long haired pets, even with central A/c. There are many people who shave their pets as its healthier to do so here. The humidity can cause yeast rashes and all kinds of problems on even short haired animals. My vet has a Rott and she gets her shaved lololol
> I have shaved her in the past but she hates it. Since she is an old lady I don't want to give her heart failure or anything. I am a bit selfish about Bentley .. I should have him shaved and I know he likes it but he is just soooo pretty with his coat I can't bring myself to do it. I bathe him way too much in the summer though. :?
> ...


Here's a site that shows the differences between the MCC, NFC and the Siberian, one difference not mentioned is the Maine ****'s tail is as long as it's body from neck to rump.
The NFC and Siberian both have slightly raised rumps while the MCC is rectangular.
All 3 are remarkably similar in both appearance and temperament.
Kinda shows Darwin was right, similar environments created similar cats.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> My cats made me fall in love with siamese cats. They're undoubtedly the breed I want most, so I'm glad I have mixes of them.
> 
> If I had to pick another though, I've always loved Abyssinians.


Your cats are gorgeous and I agree. After looking up breeds mentioned on this thread I'm now in love with the Traditional Seal and Blue Point Siamese and Abyssinians. For some reason I grew up thinking Siamese were temperamental snotty cats....not sure why. After all the reading I've been doing I realize my assumptions were way off base. Maybe it all started with Lady and the Tramp.....:wink


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not a breed but I've always wanted a black cat with blue eyes and an all white cat with blue eyes.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I will have you know that she is not happy now lol
I yanked her out from under the covers sleeping with hubby and had to try the tail test. I told her to blame it on you =p

Her tail is exactly as you describe. It goes from her rump to her neck.

I saw that site once before but the sketches kind of confused me a bit. 

I think she is MC because she has the look and they are soooo common around here. I don't ever hear anything about NFC in this area. MC are a dime a dozen though.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Here's a site that shows the differences between the MCC, NFC and the Siberian, one difference not mentioned is the Maine ****'s tail is as long as it's body from neck to rump.
> The NFC and Siberian both have slightly raised rumps while the MCC is rectangular.
> All 3 are remarkably similar in both appearance and temperament.
> Kinda shows Darwin was right, similar environments created similar cats.


Hey, the cattery link you provided -- I found my Meatball's grandpa lives there!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I used to live down in Huntsville, AL (which isn't even as far south as New Orleans) and when I moved up to VA, I was shocked when people moaned about how horribly humid it was. When I said 'it's humid?' They looked at me, and I then rolled my eyes.

"Hun, I ain't breathin' water. It ain't humid." ...I tend to get southern when I use snark. It adds effect.

I will never live even that far south again. Guh, it kills. And Ella the golden wasn't too happy either...


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Late to the game with this, but my next kitty will be a Russian Black.

I miss having a black kitty attitude around the house. I adored Gabriel's fur & look even though is personality was strange for a Russian Blue. So I figure the best of both worlds by going with a Russian Black. The colours were bred out of the breed ages ago, but there are a few breeders around trying to bring back the black, white, and tabby looks.

I want to show in alter class which was my original intention with Gabriel, but he was terrified of being in a car so I just didn't feel it fair to him. His breeder was less than helpful with some serious issues - including a health issue that eventually killed him - so I'm nervous about going the purebred route again. I'd communicated with her for almost 2 yrs before I got Gabriel and had researched bloodlines, got references, etc so I was really shocked to have that experience.

We may also consider a NFC when we get a house, but I'm definitely going to have my Russian Black first. And since we're planning a house in the country we think 6 kitties will be more than enough for us so that will leave 2 spots for feral fosters to foster failure.  Of course this is years off and likely even 2-3 yrs before I even start talking to breeders for my Russian.

I love the look of Bengals, but I know I don't have the patience for them. Applehead Siamese are also a fave look of mine, but unless one landed in my home by some unfortunate circumstances I probably wouldn't go searching for one.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

tarah44 said:


> Your cats are gorgeous and I agree. After looking up breeds mentioned on this thread I'm now in love with the Traditional Seal and Blue Point Siamese and Abyssinians. For some reason I grew up thinking Siamese were temperamental snotty cats....not sure why. After all the reading I've been doing I realize my assumptions were way off base. Maybe it all started with Lady and the Tramp.....:wink


Well...they kind of are.  But in a very endearing way. I grew up with a pomeranian so I've always loved kind of bratty pets. They can be real brats sometimes, but they're also extremely intelligent, friendly, and loyal to the people they trust and that's well worth their craziness and stubbornness.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I would like another Siberian. Not to "replace" the irreplaceable Arianwen, but because I love their intelligent, gentle, soft nature.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Since breed selector quizzes were mentioned in the dog thread I took some cat ones for this thread. They all said I should get a sphinx. Hmm.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tinkerbell may not be some wonderful breed or anything but you know what she is one very wonderful kitten to me. I wouldn't trade her in for all the money in the world.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

The differance between a Classic Siamese cat and a Modern one is that the Classic Siamese's body is filled out a bit more than Modern and a bit fatter in the head and body; whereas the Modern have a kind of thin head and a bony body. Just like Kitty! Kitty is a half Modern and half Classic Chocolate Point Siamese I would recommend a Siamese cat to anybody!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Rebbie said:


> Yeah, I used to live down in Huntsville, AL (which isn't even as far south as New Orleans) and when I moved up to VA, I was shocked when people moaned about how horribly humid it was. When I said 'it's humid?' They looked at me, and I then rolled my eyes.
> 
> "Hun, I ain't breathin' water. It ain't humid." ...I tend to get southern when I use snark. It adds effect.
> 
> I will never live even that far south again. Guh, it kills. And Ella the golden wasn't too happy either...


I'm a New Orleanian, born and raised. It's a nice place to visit, and I dearly love my friends who still live there, but I can't take the humidity any more. It does kill! 
G'villle is 5 degrees latitude north of NOLA, and I like living where there are 4 actual seasons in a year. 
Even with the cooler summers here, Ari used to hang out on the bed enjoying the air conditioner breeze during the hottest days. I know she would have been miserable in my original home town. Her breed evolved in a much colder climate.

I like the big snuggle-puss kitties, but will be happy with whatever breed the feline guardian angels send to me.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww Leelu you give peeps the willies!! LOL :cool


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

LeeLuMonster said:


> Aww Leelu you give peeps the willies!! LOL :cool


I think Leelu is beautiful! :love2:love2:love2


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

LeeLuMonster said:


> Aww Leelu you give peeps the willies!! LOL :cool


Sorry atback

Leelu and Gigi, you are both beautiful in your own way...I'm just too much of a snob to appreciate your kind.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

I would love to have the hairless cats (not sure of the name) but they cost sooooo much money. I heard that they come in gray,blue,pink and brown.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

KittieLover said:


> I would recommend a Siamese cat to anybody!


I'd only recommend a Siamese to someone who's ready for a full on demanding, loving, demanding, high energy, demanding cat. And always with the recommendation that they buy ear plugs before they adopt. It a good thing they purr as loud as they whine.

They're not snotty, just Divaish.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

LOl...diva's hey. As much as I love Siamese I don't do needy animals or humans very well which is why I don't have a dog yet. Not sure if I could handle lots of talking...some meows are annoying while some are cute! 

Though there are many times when I threaten both my cats, give me more cuddles and come when I call or I'll get a dog! How do you like them apples kitties! 

Of course I'm all talk and I take what cuddles I can get out of them.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I would want an Ocicat. But I always seem to accumulate additions to the crew from bottlebabies.


----------

